# English Springer Spaniel - Suddenly Acting Neurotic



## WildWayz (Jan 31, 2010)

Hi guys

We have two English Springer Spaniels - the eldest is about 10 years old and the youngest is about 18 months old.

The youngest (MaxiBon) is the one with the problem.

Bit of background - we've owned MaxiBon since she was a puppy and she has always been a high energy dog who loves playing with toys and is very mouth orientated. She's the correct weight for her size and by all accounts, the perfect looking Springer. She is also spayed.

Over the last month, we've been getting our house ready to sell so we have painted the walls in the basement kitchen, where they sleep. Obviously, we had them in kennels (they both go there regularly and like it there) whilst we did this so to air out the room etc before they got back. Over the last two weeks, she is getting increasingly neurotic.

It started with when we are eating dinner, she'll chase the reflections from our knife and fork on the ceiling. Then in the livingroom, she'll not rest - constantly wagging her tail and laying down, then standing up, then laying down - over and over and over again. It's getting to the point it must be really making her on edge. She appears to be very happy when she is doing it - wagging her tail and looking alert.

This is a video of it from yesterday.





We've stopped playing with her toys in the house to see if it is a case of she is getting too hyper. We moved the basket out the way - but she does it when it is gone, or she faces the sofa and does it.

Now, MaxiBon LOVES me - I mean, she hangs on my every word - and even I can't get her to break this cycle from affection. She loves to sleep on my lap - and I can't get her to do it. If I pick her up, she struggles manically to get down, then immediate resumes the same behaviour.
Milly (the eldest) ignores her and is completely fine.

We took them out on a 4 mile walk today, and she did it as soon as we got back... so it isn't down to exercise. Their diet has not changed - they are on an organic, gluten-free dry food diet designed for senior dogs (as advised by our vet).

This behaviour occurs night and day - so not shadows that she is chasing.

She was groomed a month ago and had her glands squeezed.

In conclusion, nothing has changed in her environment but we don't know why she is doing this or how to snap her out of it. She doesn't seem to be in pain (well, not when I rub my hands over her - no yelps or anything).

Also - she doesn't do this in the kitchen - she'll play, do tricks, eat and drink fine. When we have food upstairs in the living room, she'll do the same with us - but when no food, she'll go back to it. Going out for walks, she plays normally and walks fine. It's very strange.

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

Try teaching her to work - scent / track / retrieve / search etc. tbh to me she sounds like she needs a job. 
Teaching a dog to find things is a self-rewarding exercise. There is a completion, and a successful conclusion which just running about does not bring. So the dog becomes calmer. 
It`s like reward-based training - there is a problem / a solution / a reward. So the dog does not finish being excited but by being `successful`. 
You might also want to look at what you are feeding - I recommend no additives / colourings / sugars for hyper dogs (same as for hyper kids!). I feed raw meat because it`s the only way I know exactly what they are eating.


----------



## WildWayz (Jan 31, 2010)

ClaireandDaisy said:


> Try teaching her to work - scent / track / retrieve / search etc. tbh to me she sounds like she needs a job.
> Teaching a dog to find things is a self-rewarding exercise. There is a completion, and a successful conclusion which just running about does not bring. So the dog becomes calmer.
> It`s like reward-based training - there is a problem / a solution / a reward. So the dog does not finish being excited but by being `successful`.
> You might also want to look at what you are feeding - I recommend no additives / colourings / sugars for hyper dogs (same as for hyper kids!). I feed raw meat because it`s the only way I know exactly what they are eating.


Thanks Claire

I *think* i've figured it out. Recently, I got a PS4 (I know, sounds silly) and she'd look at me when I am on it and stare. After I made this post, I spent some time on the sofa and called her up. She has sat with me like normal. Occasionally jumping down and doing it again... but snapped out of it and came back up. I think she was 'missing' me - and missing the cuddles and attention.

We often do seeking with her in the field for her favourite toy - she loves it


----------



## Nicki85 (Oct 6, 2010)

You haven't got rats or mice in the wall have you? She obviously thinks there is something there to chase... Either that or is it the shadows/ lights that she is reacting to?


----------



## WildWayz (Jan 31, 2010)

My wife is a taxidermist - there's always things about since she was a puppy...


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

Over stimulating excesise can cause hyper dogs to just become more hyper- I know it sounds counter intuitive, but it's true.

Maybe try more mental stimulation-not just miles of running offlead. You could try going out with a longline or flexi through some wood lean or along hedgerows and just let her go sniffing. Let her set the pace and direction-you just follow on. I have found this to be a much better way to exersise my brittany (think springer wih an Exocet missile up their butt!) than hours of running about loose.
He now only gets long offlead walks 2-3 times a week. 

Worked for me.


Good luck!


----------

